# Translations Of The SGGS?



## Jogindar Singh Kaur (Jun 13, 2005)

What is considered the most authoritative translation of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib into English?  

Also, is it possible or desirable to have the SGGS in your house?

I know I should/will learn Punjabi to fully understand, but in the meantime I would still love to read and get as much out of it as I can.


----------



## Amerikaur (Jun 14, 2005)

Jogindar ji,

I don't know if there is a translation that is recognized as the authoritative English version of Sri Guru Granth Sahib.   "Authoritative" may be a matter of perception. 

The Akhal Takht has said that our Living Guru is only Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji in Gurmukhi (someone, please correct me if I am mistaken here).

So, while Guru Sahib's message can be translated, the result is a translation...and not Guru Sahib.  I see it as like a study guide of sorts.  One does not have to do formal prakash to the translation, but one should treat it as respectfully as possible.

I don't know if there is an authoritative English translation.  What I have noticed is that some translations are written in different forms of English. 

This line from St. Kabeer:
"As thou deemest thyself, so deem others"

Could also be written as:
"Regard others the way you regard yourself"

Personally, I find a line like "Regard others the way you regard yourself" to be the easiest to understand.  

Yet, I also find "As thou deemest thyself, so deem others" to be something that sounds so much more majestical.

And, I suppose the value of the translation may depend on what dialect of English that one speaks (North American, Brittish, Indo-Brittish) as well as the overall command of English that one has, as an English word may be used when the word has two different meanings...and the meaning used in the translation may not be the word is applied in casual conversation.   

Personally, I've found the web resources to be very helpful.  There are a few different translations on the web, including a few different ways of romanizing the Gurmukhi script.  Some are easier to understand than others.  

Something I'd like to do (but haven't done yet...) is to print out and bind a web translation that has Gurmukhi, the romanized Gurmukhi, and then the English translation.

I must confess that I haven't read through Sri Guru Granth Sahib from start to end (in any language) so unfortunately I don't have one to recommend...yet.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jun 14, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 
I have always understood that...

Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji is NOT...
The language
The script
The book
The words
The sounds

But that it IS..
THE UNDERLYING TEACHINGS/MEANINGS 

Therefore, if an English person visits a Gurudwara and they do not know ANY punjabi... they will not connect with GURU SAHIB at all... I am all for Gurudwaras translating SGGS on a screen so non-punjabi speakers can understand... ESPECIALLY in western countries where there majority of the country speaks ENGLISH.... GURU SAHIB IS NOT FOR SIKHS, it is for all... Let's make it accessible to all... So a translation of SGGS may not be accurate but the Guru is still there since the meaning is there fully and one can learn from that... and that is the main thing. If you buy an English copy of SGGS then I suggest you treat it like you would a Gurumukhi copy of SGGS.

Anyway, I'm not sure but the best translation I've found online is at www.srigranth.org ... you can search English, Gurumukhi and even Gurumukhi transliteration... or jump to any limb you like...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jun 15, 2005)

To get your own free SHABAD-GURU CD...the complete Guru Granth Ji in Original Gurmukhi with English Translation as per Akal Takaht Sikh Rehat Maryada, complete with SEARCH features... 

This CD also contains the Mahan Kosh by Kahn Singh nabha and other valuable "goodies" like MP3 of Compete Paath etc. CD set is 3 CDs.

Free CD  Set available from:
Kartars@streamyx.com 

One Condition attached to Free Cd:  Please Copy and distribute one more copy.


Posted by: Jarnail Singh gyani Arshi malaysia. jsarshi@Gmail.com


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Jun 24, 2005)

Sat Sri Akal - I joined this web site only today and saw this discussion. Please note that Guru Granth Sahib was compiled in 17th century. Though the script used is Gurmukhi, the writings were written as earlier as 12th century (Baba Sheikh Farid) and as late as late 17th century (Guru Tegh Bahadur). Further, the writings are from as many as 23 Gurus/Saints/Bhagats each having his own style as prevalent at their times. For example, writings of Guru Tegh Bahadur as simpler to read and understand than those written by 5th Guru and earlier Gurus.

 Then there are shabads written in Farsi (Persian) and Sanskrit. Some shabads are in Khari Boli (A dialect mostly used by saints during Bhakti movement in 15th century India). 

 The point I was trying to make is there is no single language/dialect used through out Guru Granth Sahib. To really get to the deep meaning of shabad, one has to be conversant with the languages/dialects used (which is very difficult, if not impossible, for a common Sikh). So, we take help from Katha Vachaks who translate the Guru's words into common man language using examples. 

Again, my point is it is ok to use help from "study guides", translations, etc. to help understand the meanings....It is like taking help from a Katha Vachak....

Regards


----------



## drkhalsa (Jun 24, 2005)

Dear Baljeet 

Accept my warm welcome to this forum I hope we all will learn more from you 


Jatinder Singh


----------



## S|kH (Jun 27, 2005)

Where can I purchase an English translation?

I wish to read the SGGS now in its entirety (enough procrastination).

I was just checking out the SPN store, so what's the best translation to buy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jun 27, 2005)

S|kH said:
			
		

> Where can I purchase an English translation?
> I wish to read the SGGS now in its entirety (enough procrastination).
> I was just checking out the SPN store, so what's the best translation to buy?
> Thanks in advance.


 
Depends on the tpye of translation you want I guess
Some are in modern English i.e. "One God, True Name"
Some are in archaic English i.e. "One Lord, True is his name"
Kinda hard to explain...
I don't know about USA but here we have a shop/place thing called Sikh missionary society. You might want to see if you have something similar there.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jun 27, 2005)

SPN is shortly launching its own Book Store affliated to Amazon Online Stores. Except for some cosmatic changes, its all ready! You can check out and even place orders for some of the interesting collection by visiting the Book Store here --> 

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikhismbooks/

It is very easy to explore. Some of the books include...



The Goindval Pothis: The Earliest Extant Source of the Sikh Canon (Harvard Oriental Series)
The Golden Temple: And Other Sikh Holy Places (Holy Places)
The Guru Granth Sahib: Its Physics and Metaphysics
The Guru's Gift: An Ethnography Exploring Gender Equality with North American Sikh Women
The Guru Granth Sahib: Canon, Meaning and Authority
The store will be public with some cosmatic changes in coming days.

Enjoy !!


----------



## Lionchild (Feb 24, 2006)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, 
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

Thanks for enquiry about an English translation of the SGGS.

I came across this problem while I first started Sikh, and while I do have an English copy of the SGGS, I still have barely read any of it.

*CaramelChocolate* I agree with your view – some people have the tendency to believe the Gurmukhi/Punjabi is the only language/communication style that should be used. The language is less important, it’s the underlining principles that really matter. Well I disagree with that, the reason being is that the all-supreme Waheguru is infinite in power and understanding. More detail…

God is infinite, he has no number, no limit and no name - he is omnipresent and not linited like the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji says. Because of this, his creations are infinite. This means that there is no official language of Waheguru or only one way to communicate to him. If we did say that Gurmukhi/Punjabi was the only way, that would imply that Waheguru was a number or limited, which is false.

So if we don’t know Punjabi, and speak a different language, it’s ok! The Sikh religion is universal and global, how can it be global if we all try to fit into someone else’s communication style and language? I always get kind of annoyed when some ppl tell the youth and converts that they must learn Punjabi, it doesn’t hurt to learn it, but it’s not an end-all, be all must to know Waheguru.

It would help if we had our SGGS available to people who want to read it. Today, the SGGs has no been translated into many languages, this must be revered if we want to spread sikhi around the world.

Another point I would like to touch on is that the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is NOT a book; it’s the 11 guru that has been given to us today to guide us. As a result, we should not treat it like a book and keep it and use it casually.

A propose that there should be a book called “Essentials of the Guru Granth Sahib” this book would be for new people and would have direct quotes from the guru. Why? Well a convert can get overwhelmed from the amount of info from the SGGS, it is best to progress slowly than try top learning all at once. Perhaps this could be a SFC goal?

Anyways, if you want to purchase the SGGS, there is a Sikh store located in surrey BC called the “Satnam trust”, it’s at the Khalsa school.

Cheers,

-Bindy Bains
(Formerly Khalsa Starr)


----------



## Arvind (Feb 26, 2006)

S|kH said:
			
		

> I wish to read the SGGS now in its entirety (enough procrastination).



Excellent thought veer 

Waheguru uddam bakhshey

Do ardass before getting onto this, and beg Guru sahib to give you enough matt and uddam.

Sincerely, Arvind.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 26, 2006)

Jogindar Singh Kaur said:
			
		

> What is considered the most authoritative translation of the Sri Guru Granth Sahib into English?
> 
> Also, is it possible or desirable to have the SGGS in your house?
> 
> I know I should/will learn Punjabi to fully understand, but in the meantime I would still love to read and get as much out of it as I can.


 
The best one so far is Manmohan Singh's 8 vol set published by the SGPC.  The Language used is a bit dated ( Because the author somehow beleived that since this is a translation of a "holy Book"...its language must be "biblical"....and so where in Modern Englsih we would write YOU...Manmohan Singh writes THOU..THEE. etc etc.  Other than this ..an excellent translation. 

The Best one in Punjabi si of course Prof Sahib singh Guru Granth Darpan - Mirror of Guru garnth Ji.

Jarnail singh gyani


----------

